# Buying a B&B



## Belgoo

We have always wanted to "live" in Australia, and hope this dream is coming a little closer.
By buying a B&B / small hotel , will I be able to obtain a business visa :
I am 46 Y old - my wife is 45
Have the cash to take over a business (or lease) to aprox 500,000
We are belgian nationals
I have extensive work experience in the hotel industry - for +20 years

Any comments , advise will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer

There are visas for establishing a business or taking over an existing business.
You ought to start by having a good read here, including all links and references - Visa Options - Business - Visas & Immigration

I haven't checked at all to see what basic eligibility requirements are but that would be my first step - the eligibility section, and it's a two step approach from provisional to permanent.

If you do find you can meet requirements, there's also the practical considerations of getting something for around $500,000, perhaps some country areas with depressed pricing but then that could also be because of limited clientele/income.

One thing that usually goes by the wayside with a depressed economy is the spending on luxuries which may include the weekends away in a B&B or a country hotel and so something that needs to be taken into account re what immi will look at to move from provisional to PR.


----------



## Belgoo

Thank You Wanderer ...
Another question I do have in regards to the Police Certificates:
Due to my job, we have lived in just over 10 countries for the past 20 years ... does that mean I will need to get from each country where we lived (over 1 year) a police certificate, or is this at the discretion of the Emigration Officer ?
Any of you have experience on this matter ?
many thanks


----------



## Wanderer

With things like supportive documentation it's a case of either you provide it correct or get a reject [lose application fee too] - I think the requirement is countries that you have lived in for more than 12 months in last ten years isn't it?, and there's a link I remember that gives addresses for different countries.


----------



## mike

Police clearance checks are a common requirement for many countries, not just Australia. Embassies should be used to dealing with these requests, so even though it will take a little while to, it shouldn't be a major hassle in the larger scheme of things.

Since you already have hotel experience, I don't think you will find too many differences with how things work in Australia. Realestate prices are high though. There might also be foreign investment implications, as I believe foreigners buying property in Australia need government approval.


----------



## Wanderer

On Foreign Investment there is FIRB: Foreign Investment Review Board - Home and not sure on how that works with someone having a temporary visa on probation but have a look at requirements and it may not apply at all for you would not be the first person who has come in on a business visa, purchasing a business/property as part of the plan.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

It’s nice. Good luck for your business and congratulation that your dreams come true.


----------



## Henry_Jakson

According to me you can be able to obtain a business visa.


----------



## ashleywatson

You can easily get the business visa you must have combined annual turnover of at least AUD300,000. you have experience just follow the Australia rule you can get the visa.


----------



## Australian Towns

You might find it difficult to find a viable hotel wih enough accommodation in your price range (rather than a pub which is more about the alcahol sales), but you should be able to find a good B&B in that range depending on location.


----------



## Wanderer

This is a relatively old thread and for anyone contemplating using it as a guide, do not be misled by any it'll be easy claims etc.
Business Owner (provisional) (subclass 160) will indicate just how easy it is not for starters.


----------



## qypeople

good luck........


----------



## Markbc

*Are you still looking for a small hotel to buy or lease in Australia?*

We have a small hotel in Tasmania for sale or lease,its a two story building with eight rooms for nightly rent,also has a two bedroom flat with lounge room and shower and toilet room,the ground floor has public bar,bottle shop,dining rooms ,ect.


----------



## donaldchina

It’s nice. 
You can be able to obtain a business visa.


----------



## Markbc

*Help with visa.*



donaldchina said:


> It's nice.
> You can be able to obtain a business visa.


Visa Options - Business - Visas & Immigration is a Australian govement web site that might answer you're business visa question.


----------

